# DangerDen hört auf.



## der_george (2. November 2012)

*DangerDen hört auf.*

Die Meldung ist zwar nicht die neueste, aber ich glaube Sie ist ein wenig untergegangen.

Der Wakü- und Case-Hersteller gibt nach 12 mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Jahren das Geschäft auf.

Vor einigen Jahren, hatte DangerDen wirklich gute Produkte, meiner Meinung nach die besten Kühler unteranderm für die X19X0 Serie. In letzter Zeit habe ich sie immer weiter aus den Augen verloren.

DangerDen gibt zur Zeit 75% Nachlass auf seine Produkte im Ausverkauf. (bis 5.11.)
Damit hat sich wieder ein alter Hase aus dem Wakü-Geschäft zurückgezogen. Genaue Gründe für diesen Schriit gibt DangerDen nicht an.

Quelle: Let us help you be cool!


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2012)

Nie gehört. Trotzdem schade. Hab echt so das Gefühl mit den PCs gehts immer weiter abwärts.


----------



## fear.de (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nie gehört. Trotzdem schade. Hab echt so das Gefühl mit den PCs gehts immer weiter abwärts.


 
Wieso? WaKü ist und bleibt ein Nischenprodukt! Wahr haben will das natürlich keiner von denn Leuten die es benutzen und wenn ich jetzt nur mal von mir aus gehe, kenne ich nicht einen der sowas in Betrieb hat. Ich persönlich finde es schwachsinnig wenn man nicht hardcorre OC betreibt und wegen dem Lärm? Naja, wer High-End hat, hat auch denn dementsprechend sound und da schweife ich auch immer wieder gerne ins Auto segment ab, da wohl keiner einen leisen Ferrari oder Lamborghini fahren möchte.

Mein PC ist auch laut dank 8 120mm Lüftern und dem großen CPU Lüfter, hör ich aber dank Headset eh nicht, ist alles meine Meinung.


----------



## Combi (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

tja,wer nie ne wakü hatte,weis auch nicht um die vorteile.
nicht jeder sitzt nur mit nem headset vor dem pc.
nur ein paar vorteile:

fast geräuschlos.je nachdem wie sehr man silent ausbaut,kanns lautlos werden.

die temperaturen:man hat null probleme mit den temperaturen.ne gtx 580,670,680 unter vollast mit röhrenden lüftern und 80 grad temperatur?!neee^^
zb.meine gtx 670 wird max unter vollast 41 grad warm.es schont die hardware ohne ende.das is einer meiner hauptgründe für ne wakü.lebensdauer.

und overclocking:das system ist viel länger in der lage aktuelle games auf max.settings zu spielen.der 2te hauptgrund für mich.ich spiele alles auf max settings.
klappts nicht mehr,wird overclocked.geht das auch nicht mehr,kommt neue hardware.
aber inzwischen haben andere schon neue grakas und cpu´s gekauft.

und zu Danger Dan:die hatten leider immer kühler,die kacke aussahen.dazu kein sehr grosses sortiment,das ansprechende optik hat.
da ist watercool,alphacool und ek-waterblocks einiges besser.
inovationen und design haben nicht hingehauen...schade drum.die auswahl verkleinert sich immer mehr.

es hat nur vorteile.ok,wenn da so ein seppl mit null ahnung alles zusammenbastelt und die kiste unter wasser setzt,is alles schrott.aber mann kann sich alles beibringen und lesen.
hab ich auch geschafft.habe jetzt 5 pc´s mit komplett wakü´s gebaut und alle laufen noch.

lautheit,reserven,power und schonung der hardware. was will man mehr?!

zu Danger Dan:innovation im design und leistung kamen zu kurz.deren kühler sahen eher kacke aus.
dazu ein nicht verbreitetes und eher kleines sortiment an zubehör.da waren die grossen,wie watercool,ek-waterblocks und alphacool besser.
schade isses trotzdem.die auswahl wird kleiner.


----------



## fear.de (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

Schwachsinn! Genau sowas mein ich, einfach wieder dieses "ich bin was besseres" gehabe.
Ich hab dank guten und vielen Lüftern nicht mal im Hochsommer unterm Dach probleme und besitze eine 580 mit nem 3,8 geoceden 965BE.
Die Temps bewegen sich unter 40°C und wow das ohne WaKü.

Und auch ohne Headset ist es absolut nicht störend und ganz ehrlich wenn einem dieser marginale geräusch pegel zur Verzweiflung treibt, sollte man lieber nie wieder vor die Türe gehen


----------



## Verminaard (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

Schade, wobei DangerDen am deutschen Markt eh nicht ganz so wirklich praesent war.
Zusammen mit den nicht so optimalen Preisen und guten Alternativen der Konkurrenz.
Najo, solang sich nicht noch mehr aus dem Geschaeft zurueckziehen.



fear.de schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Genau sowas mein ich, einfach wieder dieses "ich bin was besseres" gehabe.
> Ich hab dank guten und vielen Lüftern nicht mal im Hochsommer unterm Dach probleme und besitze eine 580 mit nem 3,8 geoceden 965BE.
> Die Temps bewegen sich unter 40°C und wow das ohne WaKü.
> 
> Und auch ohne Headset ist es absolut nicht störend und ganz ehrlich wenn einem dieser marginale geräusch pegel zur Verzweiflung treibt, sollte man lieber nie wieder vor die Türe gehen


 
So absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, aber hier bloede Sprueche klopfen.
Hattest du jemals solch eine Kuehlung im Betrieb?
Hast du jemals den Unterschied zwischen einem Luftkuehlsystem und einem Wasserkuehlsystem selbst erfahren?
Silentbetrieb mit Luftkuehlung ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.

Wenn du deine vielen Luefter auf volle Leistung laufen hast, und du die nicht wahrnimmst, mag sein das du damit keine Probleme hast, aber gestehe Anderen zu, das diese ein abweichendes Geraeschempfinden haben.
Nicht jeder hoert oft Musik in Diskothekenlautstaerke und findet das normal.

Btw dein Autovergleich: wieso hat in unserer Zeit kaum ein Hersteller einen luftgekuehlten Hochleistungsmotor im Programm?
Vielleicht ist Kuehlung mit anderen Medien, ausser Luft doch etwas potenter?


----------



## Niza (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

Ich habe von dieser Firma noch nie was gehört .
Aber bis zu 75% rabatt ist doch was

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich noch keine Wasserkühlung verbaut habe.

Irgendwann werde ich es aber mal versuchen.

PS:
Eine Luftkühlung kriegt man auch leise mit den Richtigen Kühlern und Lüftern.
Ich habe so eine Silent Kühlung die ich fast nicht höre.

*Und das soll bitte kein Diskussionsthread werden zwischen Wasserkühlung und Luftkühlung*.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

Warum wird hier wieder über die Vor- und Nachteile einer WaKü diskutiert? Das ist überhaupt nicht das Thema 

Kannte DangerDen nicht, liegt vieleicht daran das ich mich wenig mit WaKü´s auseinandergesetzt habe. Hatte auch nie eine.


MfG


----------



## fear.de (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schade, wobei DangerDen am deutschen Markt eh nicht ganz so wirklich praesent war.
> Zusammen mit den nicht so optimalen Preisen und guten Alternativen der Konkurrenz.
> Najo, solang sich nicht noch mehr aus dem Geschaeft zurueckziehen.
> 
> ...



Ich war noch nie in ner disse und habs auch nicht vor, das zu dem Thema! Nur wenn einem das bisschen geblasse schon nervt, hat man ganz andere Probleme.
Tempprobleme hatte ich auch noch nie und wenn das alles so toll sein soll, wieso hats dann kaum jemand? Und ums Geld gehts wohl eher weniger wenn man sich schon ne 2k€ Kiste hinstellt. Und andere gleich keine Ahnung zu unterstellen ist sowieso immer das beste


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2012)

fear.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?



AMD entlässt Mitarbeiter, OCZ hat gerade angekündigt 30 % seiner Mitarbeiter entlassen zu wollen, DangerDan macht dicht. Und so weiter... Götterdämmerung


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



fear.de schrieb:


> Wieso? WaKü ist und bleibt ein Nischenprodukt! Wahr haben will das natürlich keiner von denn Leuten die es benutzen und wenn ich jetzt nur mal von mir aus gehe, kenne ich nicht einen der sowas in Betrieb hat. Ich persönlich finde es schwachsinnig wenn man nicht hardcorre OC betreibt und wegen dem Lärm? Naja, wer High-End hat, hat auch denn dementsprechend sound und da schweife ich auch immer wieder gerne ins Auto segment ab, da wohl keiner einen leisen Ferrari oder Lamborghini fahren möchte.
> 
> Mein PC ist auch laut dank 8 120mm Lüftern und dem großen CPU Lüfter, hör ich aber dank Headset eh nicht, ist alles meine Meinung.


 

was verstehst du unter hardcore oc ?

auto PC  aha 


am besten ist aber der satz (Mein PC ist auch laut dank 8 120mm Lüftern und dem großen CPU Lüfter,  hör ich aber dank Headset eh nicht, ist alles meine Meinung) 




so dangerden war ja sehr im ami sektor tätig hier in good old germany aber gewiss auch nicht zu verachten bedauerlich ! wie schauts mit den angestelten aus die werden ja genau so in die röhre schaun


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> AMD entlässt Mitarbeiter, OCZ hat gerade angekündigt 30 % seiner Mitarbeiter entlassen zu wollen, DangerDan macht dicht. Und so weiter... Götterdämmerung


 

AMD hat schon oft Mitarbeiter entlassen. HP hat auch schon öfters 10 000e Mitarbeiter entlassen und ist dennoch meist Nr.1 in seiner Branche.. 
DangerDan ist ja in dem Sinne nicht eine Grösse wie DELL usw. sondern kann man im Vergleich dazu mit einem lokalen PC-Händler vergleichen der halt Pleite ging. Von daher würde ich jetzt nicht den schwarzen Peter an die Wand malen und denken in 5 Jahren benötigen die Menschen keine PC's mehr und in allen Büros werden von da an PS3 und Nintendo Wii's verwendet *lach*.

Schade trotzdem für DangerDen, ist halt ein schweres Gebiet mit sehr wenig potenziellen Kunden und dann ist da auch noch die Konkurrenz. ;/


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> AMD entlässt Mitarbeiter, OCZ hat gerade angekündigt 30 % seiner Mitarbeiter entlassen zu wollen, DangerDan macht dicht. Und so weiter... Götterdämmerung


 K&M macht auch dicht!


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> K&M macht auch dicht!



Ist ja auch nur eine Onlineshop wie es zu tausenden gibt ^^


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (2. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

Falsch, K&M hat auch Filialen unter anderem einer der besten PC Shops in Mannheim/Lu.


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2012)

K&M hat relativ viele Ladengeschäfte. Unter anderem auch bei uns in der Stadt. Wenn K&M hier weg ist, bleibt nur noch der Konrad.


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> K&M hat relativ viele Ladengeschäfte. Unter anderem auch bei uns in der Stadt. Wenn K&M hier weg ist, bleibt nur noch der Konrad.




oh gott du tust mir jetzt schon leid 
der hatt ja echt hohe preise was grakas angeht


----------



## codevoid (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> oh gott du tust mir jetzt schon leid
> der hatt ja echt hohe preise was grakas angeht


 
Und das einzige was wir hier haben ist ein Saturn


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott du tust mir jetzt schon leid
> der hatt ja echt hohe preise was grakas angeht



Ich hatte meine 470 bei K&M gekauft. Der Preis lag damals auf dem Niveau anderer Shops. Meinen 27 Zoll Asus hab ich auch dort gekauft. Die hatten den falsch ausgepreist und ich hab das Teil 50 € unter dem günstigsten Preis den Geizhals ausgespuckt hat bekommen. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Ach ja, meine SSD ist auch von dort. Ich war immer recht glücklich mit denen. Einfach praktisch, so nen Shop in der Stadt zu haben. Besonders, wenn man mal schnell ne Tube WLP braucht oder so... Schade, dass die dicht machen.


----------



## L-man (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

vom Design her sahen die Kühler schon zeimlich mistig aus, ich habe mich öffters gefargt wer sich solche häßlichen Brocken in den PC schraubt. Allerdings denke ich das gleiche im Moment von den EK Kühlern ...


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> K&M hat relativ viele Ladengeschäfte. Unter anderem auch bei uns in der Stadt. Wenn K&M hier weg ist, bleibt nur noch der Konrad.


 
Ja und trotzdem ist K&M kein Weltriese. Es gibt es halt, dass Ladenketten geschlossen gehen, wie Schlecker und co. 
Die Welt ist nunmal doch etwas grösser als die Stadt in der du lebst oder als Deutschland. in der Schweiz kannst du jeden fragen, da kennt keiner K&M. Wird in anderen Ländern genau so sein. Der PC Markt verschwindet nicht, nur weil ein paar Shops zu gehen - das wollte ich eigentlich damit sagen. 
Geschäfte die nur mit Wasserkühlungssortiment arbeiten haben es halt schwierig, weil die Nachfrage sehr klein ist- ist ja logisch das da mal einer Pleite (bezogen auf DangerDen) geht


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2012)

DangerDan kannte ich bis dato auch nicht. Trotzdem finde ich, es sind zur Zeit zu viele negative Meldungen. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass der PC kaputt geht, sondern darum, das der Markt/das Thema insgesamt immer eintöniger wird. 

Was K&M angeht,  wenn ich zukünftig nur noch die Wahl hier vor Ort zwischen MediaMarkt und Saturn habe, wenn ich was für den Rechner brauche und nicht bestellen will, dann kotzt mich das schon an und ich sehe das als riesen Rückschritt. K&M hat ein breites Sortiment. Da konnte ich nen Kühler z.B. auch ma in die Hand nehmen und mich von der Qualität überzeugen, bevor ich gekauft hab. Auch der Umtausch war prima. 3 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad hin, defektes Teil abgegeben und neues mitgenommen. Ist schon ein Unterschied zum Webshop, wenn ich hier manchmal lese, wie lange der Umtausch dauern kann. Aber das alles nur am Rande. 

Achso, fällt mir grad ein, meine HDDs hab ich auch von dort


----------



## mo5qu1to (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

Da fragt man sich wie lange sich noch andere Hersteller am Markt halten, um die es doch relativ ruhig geworden ist. Innovatek hält sich doch auch nur noch durch Verkäufe von Innovatek Protect Konzentrat am Leben  (Mir ist bewusst, dass sich dort aber auch viele Firmenkunden zu bewegen scheinen)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



fear.de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es schwachsinnig wenn man nicht hardcorre OC betreibt und wegen dem Lärm?


 
Ich persönlich favorisiere Wasserkühlung aufgrund Optik und Bastelspaß. Hardcore OC lohnt sich meistens nicht, da die ~4,5GHz Grenze mit sparsamen CPU's auch problemlos mit Luftkühlung erreicht werden kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> DangerDan kannte ich bis dato auch nicht. Trotzdem finde ich, es sind zur Zeit zu viele negative Meldungen. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass der PC kaputt geht, sondern darum, das der Markt/das Thema insgesamt immer eintöniger wird.
> 
> Was K&M angeht, wenn ich zukünftig nur noch die Wahl hier vor Ort zwischen MediaMarkt und Saturn habe, wenn ich was für den Rechner brauche und nicht bestellen will, dann kotzt mich das schon an und ich sehe das als riesen Rückschritt. K&M hat ein breites Sortiment. Da konnte ich nen Kühler z.B. auch ma in die Hand nehmen und mich von der Qualität überzeugen, bevor ich gekauft hab. Auch der Umtausch war prima. 3 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad hin, defektes Teil abgegeben und neues mitgenommen. Ist schon ein Unterschied zum Webshop, wenn ich hier manchmal lese, wie lange der Umtausch dauern kann. Aber das alles nur am Rande.
> 
> Achso, fällt mir grad ein, meine HDDs hab ich auch von dort


 
Ja da hast du natürlich Recht, so gehen dir viele Vorteile verloren wie eben du gesagt hast, HW vor Ort anschauen etc. 
Im Media Markt oder Saturn würde ich persönlich auch nie HW kaufen, das würde mich auch ankotzen 
Der Markt wird schon eintöniger, aber die Produktportfolios der 'Grossen' werden nun aber doch stets erneuert wie z.b. Lian Li, Corsair Gehäuse usw. 
Gibt es in Deutschland eigentlich keinen Digitec? (digitec.ch)


----------



## Mr.Korky (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

schade das sie wech sind !

binn mal gespannt wer der nächste ist hoffentlich nicht aquacomputer aus deutschland die find ich am besten . 

klar wenn man mit nem 4 jahre alten pc mit nem bischen aufrüsten noch fast highend alles zocken kann verkaufen die auch weniger. 
die pc branche geht den bach runter.


----------



## Balthar (3. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

Bissl OT aber ich wage zu bezweifeln das es etwas mit dem PC Markt zu tun hat sondern eher mit der Wirtschaft momentan gibt es doch Pleiten quer durch alle Geschäftsbereiche, dazu haben die meisten Leute viel weniger Geld als noch vor ein Paar Jahren wodurch auch letztendlich weniger gekauft bzw verkauft wird.
Das da einige Firmen auf der strecke bleiben ist ganz Klar.


----------



## xenix (4. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

ich finde es schade zwar war die optik zum schluss net die beste muss ich auch ehrlich zugeben aber dafür waren sie sehr gut. EK-waterblocks macht das auch mit den kreisen in jedem Produkt. Wem es gefällt ok, aber mir net. Schon ein Käufer weniger, da wie schon erwähnt wurde das wakü ein randprokukt ist machen sich auch weniger Käufer bemerkbar.


----------



## AeroX (4. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*

Schade das eine weitere Firma geht. Und das nach 12 Jahren am Markt, schade das das heutzutage so schnell geht..


----------



## hitzestau (5. November 2012)

*AW: DangerDen hört auf.*



fear.de schrieb:


> Wieso? WaKü ist und bleibt ein Nischenprodukt! Wahr haben will das natürlich keiner von denn Leuten die es benutzen und wenn ich jetzt nur mal von mir aus gehe, kenne ich nicht einen der sowas in Betrieb hat. Ich persönlich finde es schwachsinnig wenn man nicht hardcorre OC betreibt und wegen dem Lärm? Naja, wer High-End hat, hat auch denn dementsprechend sound und da schweife ich auch immer wieder gerne ins Auto segment ab, da wohl keiner einen leisen Ferrari oder Lamborghini fahren möchte.
> 
> Mein PC ist auch laut dank 8 120mm Lüftern und dem großen CPU Lüfter, hör ich aber dank Headset eh nicht, ist alles meine Meinung.



Jeder soll seinen PC so ausstatten, wie es ihm gefällt. Die Vorteile von WaKü wie geringe Lautstärke oder keine heisse Abluft liegen auf Hand, aber es kommt halt auch drauf an, was einem persönlich wichtig ist.

Aber zurück zum Thema: WaKü ist eine kleine Branche und „Analysen“ von Finanzexperten sind uns keine bekannt. Da die Gründe für das Ende von Danger Den nicht bekannt sind, ist es schwer, dies irgendwie einzuordnen. Die Gründe können rein persönlicher Natur sein und müssen mit der Wirtschaftslage nichts zu tun haben.


----------

